# Denon AVR-X3300W



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA6P66V44581

I have two sources: Laptop and MiBox. (Note: MiBox is something similar to Fire TV/Roku)

But it seems like both of my sources have to go with HDMI Input 1 CBL/SAT, I tried other inputs, it does not work.

That being said, if I want to switch between these two sources, I have to switch HDMI cable to different device. I have two separate HDMI cables for laptop/MiBox, but there is no way to connect both cables to HDMI Input 1 CBL/SAT

Any ideas how to switch these two sources easily? I mean by using remote control only.

Thanks.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

You are missing a setting somewhere.

I too have a Denon A/V receiver to which I have an Xfinity box and my laptop connected. 

The Xfinity is connected to the CBL/SAT port and my laptop I connect to the AUX in the front on an as needed basis. 

Because I use a Harmony remote to control everything whenever I connect the laptop, I have to manually change the input on the A/V receiver to AUX.

I suggest you try it this way and see what happens.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Drachenfire said:


> You are missing a setting somewhere.
> 
> I too have a Denon A/V receiver to which I have an Xfinity box and my laptop connected.
> 
> ...


Where is the setting? That is the question.

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

That setting should be in the initial setup menu on the receiver. You tell it what sources you have and what inputs they are connected to. On these newer receivers you really need to read the manual to understand how to set things up. Hope you post some pics when you're done with your home theater along with some comments on how it performs.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> That setting should be in the initial setup menu on the receiver. You tell it what sources you have and what inputs they are connected to. On these newer receivers you really need to read the manual to understand how to set things up. Hope you post some pics when you're done with your home theater along with some comments on how it performs.


When I looked at the previous attached photo, and looked at package box. And I noticed that this receiver is not what I order.

I checked my order confirmation, it is Denon AVR X3300W, but the package I received is AVR-X3400H.

Which one is better?


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

How can I get one universal remote control for all? Now I have one remote control for projector, one for receiver, one for MiBox. 

Hopefully, the universal remote control can control laptop too.

Thanks.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

First, as Dav Sal pointed out you must read the owners manual. 

Modern A/V receivers, especially the higher end models like the one you purchased have a lot of excellent features. However along with those features comes a steeper learning curve. It is no longer as simple as plugging in some cables, connecting some speakers and turning it on.

If after reading the manual you are still having difficulties understanding the setup process, you can contact Denon Customer Service Information for assistance.


As for a universal remote, I use a Logitech Harmony Ultimate.










The initial setup takes some patience but once it is done will eliminate the need to have all those remotes on the coffee table.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

VAer said:


> When I looked at the previous attached photo, and looked at package box. And I noticed that this receiver is not what I order.
> 
> I checked my order confirmation, it is Denon AVR X3300W, but the package I received is AVR-X3400H.
> 
> Which one is better?


I just briefly glanced at the specs for both on the DenonUSA website, and they seem pretty much the same. I would guess that the X3400 is the newer model though, as it is priced a couple hundred more than the X3300. 

Years ago I bought one of those Harmony remotes in an attempt to reduce the clutter of all of the different remote controls laying on the coffee table. After using it for a few months I decided that it wasn't worth the effort and sold it. In my case I would use the projector remote to power it on, then grab the receiver remote and turn that on. Any other changes were either for input (receiver remote) or changing the channel on a cable TV set top box, which meant grabbing the cable remote. You'll probably only use the projector remote twice per viewing session, once to turn it on and then again to turn it off.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> Years ago I bought one of those Harmony remotes in an attempt to reduce the clutter of all of the different remote controls laying on the coffee table. After using it for a few months I decided that it wasn't worth the effort and sold it. In my case I would use the projector remote to power it on, then grab the receiver remote and turn that on. Any other changes were either for input (receiver remote) or changing the channel on a cable TV set top box, which meant grabbing the cable remote. You'll probably only use the projector remote twice per viewing session, once to turn it on and then again to turn it off.


Usability of a Harmony remote often depends on the model you have.


----------



## ride92 (Apr 16, 2018)

The 3400 is just the newer version of the 3300, should be almost identical and better in someways. On your denon remote there should be a button for source select that would make switching between HDMI inputs easy. I have a denon 2112ci and have several HDMI inputs plugged into the back. Spectrum cable box, Blu-Ray player, and Xbox. I have one HDMI cable from the output slot running to the TV. Using my Harmony remote I have it setup where I hit the "watch TV" or "Watch a Movie" Icon on the harmony's screen and it turns on all need componets to do the desired task. To watch a movie the remote turns the tv on, then the Blu-ray player, the then denon receiver for sound and switches the active hdmi input to the one I have the Blu-ray player plugged into. You can go into the settings on the denon and rename the input sources so it's easyier to understand and make sure the right one is active when you want it to be. For instance, I have the Xbox plugged into the slot on the back labeled game but I changed it so it says "Xbox" on the denon display. You have multiple inputs and 3 different HDMI Outputs on the 3400H. one HDMI output is for Zone2, this allows you to listen to a different source in a different ZONE then your main zone. Main zone is usually your display and you would use ZONE2, say if you have speakers in your bedroom and you wanted to listen to music there while someone else watched tv or a movie in the your living room. The Other two outputs are MonitorArc and Monitor 2. This could allow for 2 screens to show the same image but I'm not sure on that. The Monitor Arc output is your Audio Return Channel Output (ARC). Arc lets you use a single HDMI cable from the TV to the receiver for both sound and image. It will send the image from the output of your receiver to the input on your TV and at the same time take the sound from your TV and send it down stream to your receiver to play the sound from you tv. This is usefull if you have a smart tv and use the built in apps, you don't need a separate optical cable to get the sound from the tv to the receiver.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Dave Sal said:


> Years ago I bought one of those Harmony remotes in an attempt to reduce the clutter of all of the different remote controls laying on the coffee table. After using it for a few months I decided that it wasn't worth the effort and sold it. In my case I would use the projector remote to power it on, then grab the receiver remote and turn that on. Any other changes were either for input (receiver remote) or changing the channel on a cable TV set top box, which meant grabbing the cable remote. You'll probably only use the projector remote twice per viewing session, once to turn it on and then again to turn it off.


Then you probably didn't set up the harmony properly. The Harmony is built to turn everything on, switch it all to the proper input/output, all with one button.

You set the Harmony up in terms of "activities" Watching tv for example... you tell the harmony what exactly needs to be turned on and what inputs are required to watch tv. You save that as a "watch tv" activity. Then from that point on all you need to do is press "watch tv" and all the appropriate machines, cable boxes, speakers, etc are automatically turned on and set up to watch tv.

If the Harmony is set up properly, there will be no need to touch any other remote.


----------

